# Discord JDA Nickname Abfrage



## FireHorses (13. Aug 2022)

Hallo liebe Community des Java-Forums,
ich bin gerade daran einen Userinfo Command zu machen und will das sich im Embed, wenn der User einen Nickname hat, noch ein weiteres Feld dazu tut. Dies soll aber wenn kein Nickname vorhanden ist, nicht sichtbar sein. Kann mir jemand bei diesem Teil des Codes helfen??


----------

